

Alabama tornado creates Mechanical Puzzle - MrPennywhistle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_RVjyFpqrI

======
jpk
I'm not sure crowd-sourcing this problem to youtube was the best idea, but I
like his humility. I pushed it to my twitter/facebook to give it the viral-
nudge.

